# The Grand Junction Wedding Show 2008, The Cake



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

What would a wedding display be without a Cake? The talent of Chef Lyle McRobbie would bring a cake to life that fit the festive spirit of the rest of the shows artwork. The talent that is hidden inside this mans head is just 
incredible. The kind of chef that knows a lot, but if he does not know, you only have to show him once. And by two days later he will have improved what ever you showed him.









Lyle spent a lot of time making the cherries, rolling fondant and assembly this cake. He did not use forms, he wanted to use cake only.










Rolling fondant is work. It is amazing the amount of pressing and stretching that goes into building a cake like this.



















In the end the cake would come out beautiful. It while I was making plates this is all the over stuff going on around you in preparation for the event. I continually find myself watching these guys use the left side of their brains to create amazing things.










Then to finish it off, our own Mary Lou Lawson places it in the booth with display artistry that is duplicated by no one!










And we end up with the proper cake for our wedding display! People marvel over these creations. Most will never get contracted in from one of our clients. But the display is the greatest marketing tool we have found to bring them into the booth to talk to use.










This booth was one of our best. Not the biggest, not the most displays we have ever put together. But it was a great working booth. People came in and flowed through it well. We got to meet everyone that came into the booth. I still have a few more secrets to reveal from the show, but 
the bulk of it is now in front of you at this point!

'Til we talk again, put together a really interesting dessert for your family, Baked Alaska comes to mind, they will love it!

Chef Bob Ballantyne
The Cowboy and The Rose Catering
Grand Junction, Colorado, USA


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Thats a really cool cake! Not a huggge fan of the colours but execution looks great!! I have the same rolling pin! haha


----------



## firerose0801 (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, that is quite impressive!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Great! Love it the cake! It just screams fun!


----------

